# son d'erreur "Hic" os 9



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

Il y a plusieurs années, ma tante avais un PowerBook G3 je croit donc qui tournait sous OS9 et je me souvient d'un son d'erreur "Hic" que j'aimais bien. Mais il n'existe plus sous Snow Leopard. Sauriez vous si il existe un moyen de le récupérer.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2010)

Hip (et pas hic) ou coin, c'est le même principe, pour récupérer, la méthode est la même, on en parlait déjà ici, et encore là !


----------



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

Ok mais la c'est un "Coin", en tout cas, je n'ai pas trouvé le Hip (bon, vous voyez le film Cyprien? A la 20 min 32 secondes, regardez si vous pouvez voir si vous comprenez mieux)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> Ok mais la c'est un "Coin", en tout cas, je n'ai pas trouvé le Hip (bon, vous voyez le film Cyprien? A la 20 min 32 secondes, regardez si vous pouvez voir si vous comprenez mieux)



Mais je comprend parfaitement, c'est toi qui ne comprends pas, je te dis que le "hip" se récupère au même endroit que le "coin", c'est à dire dans la "valise system" d'un Mac OS 7.x, 8.x ou 9.x !


----------



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

J'y suis allé mais dans le dossier System, je trouve en effet quelques son mais je ne trouve pas Hip...(ouin) Mais bizarement, j'ai aussi 37 éléments


----------



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

Ou alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment acceder aux preferences sonore voir si il n'est pas rangé dans un autre dossier mais la franchement je vois pas comment faire pour faire ça...c'est pas la même logique


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> J'y suis allé mais dans le dossier System, je trouve en effet quelques son mais je ne trouve pas Hip...(ouin) Mais bizarement, j'ai aussi 37 éléments



Regarde mieux la copie d'écran, il ne s'agit pas du "Dossier système" mais de la "valise" (référence à l'icone en forme de valise) "system" contenue dans celui ci, qui contient les sons système (à l'exception de celui appelé "bip" qui lui, doit être inclus dans les ressources) ainsi que les mappages claviers !


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2010)

Je l'ai extrait d'une ancienne valise system (système 7, donc diffusé gratuitement par Apple) grâce à FileJuicer


----------



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

A ba super ça va m'éviter bien des détours.
Merci Pascal 77 pour l'aide que tu m'as fournit et merci r e m y pour le fichier que tu m'a fournit, reste a trouver comment les incérer


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2010)

Tu glisses les fichiers dans /Utilisateurs/Ton_nom/Bibliothèques/Sounds (en ayant créé un dossier Sounds au besoin.

(je crois qu'il faut que l'extension soit bien .aiff  et pas .aif)


----------



## drake94 (11 Avril 2010)

Nan, ça marche en aif, simplement c'est étrange, maintenant, j'ai deux fichier Hip, un Intégré et un personnalisé...bhaaa...tant pis jvais pas m'en faire pour 2 Ko en plus...
Merci de votre aide encore


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

Le personnalisé c'est celui que je t'ai passé.
D'ailleurs si tu renommes le fichier en Hiip!!.aif par exemple, tu verras que c'est Hiip!! qui sera noté en son "personnalisé"


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2010)

HIP ! Je l'ai remis du coup moi aussi.

C'est vrai qu'il est sympa


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

Grace à ce fil, j'ai retrouvé une enregistrement sonore de mes enfants alors qu'ils avaient 3 ou 4 ans (ils en ont maintenant respectivement 15 et 17...). Merci à tous donc!

(A l'époque je les avais enregistrés et cet enregistrement se déclenchait quand ils ouvraient le dossier contenant leurs jeux, grâce aux scripts de dossier je pense. J'avais donc ajouté cet enregistrement à la valise system et c'est en sortant tous les sons de cette valise pour y puiser le Hip! que j'ai retrouvé ce son personnel... )


----------

